# RR: 191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (Piano Sonatas Nos. 6-8)



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Richter	(various)










No. 8

2.	Nissman	(1988)










3.	Bronfman	(1989, 1994)










No. 6

4.	Raekallio	(1988)










5.	Berman	(1992)










6.	Glemser	(1994, 1999)










No. 6

7.	McDermott	(2009)










8.	Kasman	(2012)










No. 7

9.	Ovchinnikov	(2018)










10.	Chiu	(1992)










*
Condensed Listing:
1.	Richter	(various)
2.	Nissman	(1988)
3.	Bronfman	(1989, 1994)
4.	Raekallio	(1988)
5.	Berman	(1992)
6.	Glemser	(1994, 1999)
7.	McDermott	(2009)
8.	Kasman	(2012)
9.	Ovchinnikov	(2018)
10.	Chiu	(1992)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

